# Aimshot Green laser....



## InfiniteGrim (Dec 5, 2009)

My XD's coming this week, I was planning on having a laser to screw around with on the range, but i found an aimshot LS8268 Green Laser/Light combo for $110. I am wondering if aimshot is a good comapny, or just a chinese knock off company. If i can get this for $110 the other green lasers i have been looking at are around $60-80, so its not much more.

Also if this is truly an american made 5mw green laser would it be brighter or as bright as chinese 15-20mw. I have heard that American laser's output are what they output in green light, the chinese output (15-20mw) is what it outputs in green light and IR light.

Also its supposed to be 5.75oz, anyone think this is too heavy? It looks kind of big.

Anyone have any experince or opinoins on aimshot lasers, please share!










Wavelength
532nm (green)

Laser Output
5 mW

Flashlight Output
95 lumens

Battery Life(Laser) 
5 hours continuous

Battery Life(Flashlight) 
6 hours continuous

Dot Size 
3/8" @ 30 yards

Battery 
One CR123 Lithium Battery

Weight with Battery 
5.75 oz

Construction 
A356.2 Aluminum Alloy Body

Finish 
Matte Black

Operation Separate Laser/Flashlight Combination Push Button Momentary On/On/Off Switches

Flashlight Lens 
Pyrex

Laser Lens Multi-Coated Optical Glass Lens

Waterproof (15m) Yes

Warranty 5 Year Limited

Mount Options Rail Mount Fits any standard rail

Product Info


----------

